# Strava VS MapMyRide



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello guys so i wanted to hear you what app do you use when u are riding! I used to use MyTracks but it was really inaccurate so i started using MapMyRide which was amazing you could see all kinds of stats at their website but i couldnt find ppl that use in my area it seems that the users i find actually use it once and then stop! So i downloaded Strava and it has a really active community most of them are hardcore cyclists but in order to use it competely you need to pay 60$ a year and mapmyride is free! So what are your opinions on the 2 apps?


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> Hello guys so i wanted to hear you what app do you use when u are riding! I used to use MyTracks but it was really inaccurate so i started using MapMyRide which was amazing you could see all kinds of stats at their website but i couldnt find ppl that use in my area it seems that the users i find actually use it once and then stop! So i downloaded Strava and it has a really active community most of them are hardcore cyclists but in order to use it competely you need to pay 60$ a year and mapmyride is free! So what are your opinions on the 2 apps?


And MapMyRide for the MVP version which has all of the features that the annual Strava has also has a comparable cost. The free version doesn't do much compared to the MVP version.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

You don't have to pay for Strava to see stats of your rides. If you pay you just get more features but the basics are there for free.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah i know i am just saying that the advanced features are extremely expensive 60$/year? Xbox live and Playstation network plus that offer tremendous amount of services are 50$/year!


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> yeah i know i am just saying that the advanced features are extremely expensive 60$/year? Xbox live and Playstation network plus that offer tremendous amount of services are 50$/year!


Do you need the advanced features? If not, it's free. Hard to beat that price.


----------



## FreddyOnC7TV (Mar 12, 2014)

laffeaux said:


> Do you need the advanced features? If not, it's free. Hard to beat that price.


Are these features useful in anyway from your experience or the yearly subscription is for pros?


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> Hello guys so i wanted to hear you what app do you use when u are riding! I used to use MyTracks but it was really inaccurate so i started using MapMyRide which was amazing you could see all kinds of stats at their website but i couldnt find ppl that use in my area it seems that the users i find actually use it once and then stop! So i downloaded Strava and it has a really active community most of them are hardcore cyclists but in order to use it competely you need to pay 60$ a year and mapmyride is free! So what are your opinions on the 2 apps?


Strava is free unless you want some of the advanced features. I used the free version for quite awhile before I upgraded to the paid.

Here's why I use Strava: although I don't really care to compare myself to people 2x as fast as me and 20 years younger, the one thing I like about strava segments is that they give you a good gauge for measuring yourself _against yourself_. You can really see how your own fitness is improving over time as you post faster times to the same segment. I find this keeps me very motivated. Ymmv.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Really? This is CYCLING, one of the most expensive sports and you're complaining about $60 a year for one of the most valuable tools. I think you're in the wrong sport.


----------



## lawrenc967 (Oct 29, 2013)

Warpdatframe said:


> Really? This is CYCLING, one of the most expensive sports and you're complaining about $60 a year for one of the most valuable tools. I think you're in the wrong sport.


Agree, though you can get many of the premium features through free desktop programs like Golden Cheetah, but you lose the social element. Also, if you are not using a HRM or power meter, then I don't see a point in strava premium.

I train with a power meter, i use both strava premium and golden cheetah to track training progress. it's a small price to pay, considering bikes are generally >$1k, power meters are generally >$1k, etc. etc.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> Are these features useful in anyway from your experience or the yearly subscription is for pros?


I have used the free version of Stava for a couple of years and like it. I've considered upgrading to the pay version, but I don't really see the need. I'm happy with what is included with the free version.

The free version does not give very good stats on heart rate zones. However, the software that came with my Garmin gives this data. If I'm interested in viewing HR data I can use the Garmin software.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

I used MapMyRide intially because it was one of the only GPS apps available for Blackberry, but don't use that or Strava now that I have a Garmin. It worked well for tracking distance and average speed and ride time and the auto stop/start actually worked really well, wasn't too sensitive but didn't take a mile for it to kick on either haha. I used MMR mostly for my own data collection and use, never used the social features. Most of my social sharing happens on the ride or afterward.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

chudak said:


> Strava is free unless you want some of the advanced features. I used the free version for quite awhile before I upgraded to the paid.
> 
> Here's why I use Strava: although I don't really care to compare myself to people 2x as fast as me and 20 years younger, the one thing I like about strava segments is that they give you a good gauge for measuring yourself _against yourself_. You can really see how your own fitness is improving over time as you post faster times to the same segment. I find this keeps me very motivated. Ymmv.


This. Although it is nice to move up the leader boards a bit. Also nice to see the guys that dropped me collecting top 10s on those climbs. Makes me feel a little less weak. 

I am just using the free version. Also log into Garmin Connect since I got a 510 but prefer the Strava site.


----------



## joepac (Mar 14, 2014)

Strava also does a lot better job mapping the hills and elevation changes in my experience. Mapmyride just won't count a lot of smaller steeper hills in the final elevation. I currently use strava and supplement it with Golden Cheetah for heart rate zones. I am getting a power meter so I might upgrade to strava pro, if Golden Cheetah isn't sufficient.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> This. Although it is nice to move up the leader boards a bit. Also nice to see the guys that dropped me collecting top 10s on those climbs. Makes me feel a little less weak.
> 
> I am just using the free version. Also log into Garmin Connect since I got a 510 but prefer the Strava site.


This for me too, though I don't complain when I get into the top 10, especially as a Clyde.

The Strava API and integration with things like veloviewer and race shape are bonuses for me, plus folks and family back home are on Strava. I have the premier; the training impulse/suffer score is interesting to me, though I haven't really figures out how to use it for much but 'urgh no wonder that hurt'

On the actual ride, I use Wahoo and a RFLKT to see what's happening in real time.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

expatbrit said:


> This for me too, though I don't complain when I get into the top 10, especially as a Clyde.
> 
> The Strava API and integration with things like veloviewer and race shape are bonuses for me, plus folks and family back home are on Strava. I have the premier; the training impulse/suffer score is interesting to me, though I haven't really figures out how to use it for much but 'urgh no wonder that hurt'
> 
> On the actual ride, I use Wahoo and a RFLKT to see what's happening in real time.


I have thought about premium. As for top 10 I love it. But it usually only happens on segments with less than 20 people.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

NJBiker72 said:


> I have thought about premium. As for top 10 I love it. But it usually only happens on segments with less than 20 people.


I resemble that remark. Especially climbs.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

expatbrit said:


> I resemble that remark. Especially climbs.


Especially /on/ climbs. Being clydesized doesn't help!


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Not exactly logcical but I rode in a peloton which contained at eam from Mapmyride. Most dangeroud bunch of idiots I have ever had the displeasure of cycling with. Despite being shouted at, they couldn't help cocking up th the through and off motions, descending all over the road and crossing wheels regularly.

Swore then I'd never use/buy their app/products.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> yeah i know i am just saying that the advanced features are extremely expensive 60$/year? Xbox live and Playstation network plus that offer tremendous amount of services are 50$/year!


Sounds like you should ride less & play more video games. Which features are you wanting to see...it sounds to me you are using strava with your phone if thats the case then log into the website to see more details. I wouldn't pay for premium unless you use strava with Garmin & HRM/power meter unless you want to just support the company.


----------



## hubcyclist (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd like to present option C, cyclemeter. They actually went free on iOS this weekend. There's a bit of a learning curve in customizing it, but it's really the most robust tracking app out there. With the latest update it now uploads automatically to Strava, so it's a nice if you decide to use Strava.


----------



## 499 (Jan 13, 2014)

I generally use strava these days...the free version is ample for my needs, and i like to compare a current effort with previous ones to see any improvements..Really for a free version u cant complain, we all need to eat .


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

I used endomondo from years and years ago as it worked on my ye oldie phone and i had a few freinds that used it and it had the real time updating so GF and I could see where each other were/are. Since getting a new phone it is handy on the bike as it displays a lot of info (4 assignable fields). But really since I got a garmin I use strava a lot more, I pay- what is it, pro version? and I am sure that it has more stuff on the site, but the free version does work pretty well. 
The seeing what other people are doing, the segments rather than entire routes for better comparioson and loads of peopel using it just makes it very good to use...just unfortunate that it shows how slow I am compared to the rest of the world...

I tried mapmyride, but thought it wasn't as good as endomondo for the general stuff and not as good as strava for the comparison stuff.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Warpdatframe said:


> Really? This is CYCLING, one of the most expensive sports and you're complaining about $60 a year for one of the most valuable tools. I think you're in the wrong sport.


While I agree with your first comment on cycling being an expensive sport and to quit complaining about just $60 a year, I think you're being a bit harsh about being in the wrong sport. IMHO - The more people that we can welcome to the sport of cycling (and stay) the better.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I have had Stava on my droid for a few years and it is a great app, I also had MMR and didn't care for it as Strava lets you easily compare your day to day rides against yourself and others you know or follow, helps keep me motivated. I also like the club feature they have were I am in a local club that also helps motivate me to keep my miles up. One of my co-workers had it on his droid as well and recently changed to an I-phone and he said it does not show as much info although I believe he can still see it on the PC, which I refer to as well but Strava on the Droid for free is hard to beat IMHO. Also fun to follow Levi Leipheimer as he is local and seeing some loops he and other friends make.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MMR is crap, IMO. Strava has its issues but it's reasonably accurate except for the max speeds (I don't know how they come up with the max speed data) and its user interface is much simpler.


----------



## TrekGeek (Nov 8, 2013)

I have been using mapmyride since November 2013. I love the app and features it has but the Strava has the social network appeal of comparing times with other riders. Either app is up to the cyclist's preference.


----------



## redroab (Feb 13, 2014)

leadout_kv said:


> While I agree with your first comment on cycling being an expensive sport and to quit complaining about just $60 a year, I think you're being a bit harsh about being in the wrong sport. IMHO - The more people that we can welcome to the sport of cycling (and stay) the better.


Off topic: I don't consider cycling a particularly expensive sport. Sure, the sky's the limit when it comes to what you spend, but going out on a ride doesn't cost me anything. With the exception of perhaps basketball and soccer, it doesn't get much cheaper. (when compared to golf, skiing, automotive stuff, gym memberships, tennis at a club, etc.). 

On topic: I prefer strava. I just love the segments- I get lots of points of comparison, even if two rides are quite different and just share a few portions. Back when I was using MMR, you could only compare entire rides, so if one was slightly different you couldn't see segment times for that climb you did on both in a convenient format.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I used both for a while, but recently gave up on MMR. I liked the voice stuff MMR has, but since I have a rflkt I don't care about voice stuff. Now I run Wahoo and Strava at the same time, lol. I hope to settle on one app one day 
MMR is also better for me at mapping routes from the computer, which I still do, just don't record my rides on it. I have only used the free versions.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I have enjoyed using free strava in conjunction with my garmin for nearly the last two years. I've fiddled with mmr, and have it on my android, but don't really use it. I don't generally run strava on the ride as the "run time" data is generally off. It corrects when the ride is over and all the stops and starts and such are collated (or whatever the right verb is). For real time, it's my garmin 705, despite the relative antique that is is becoming.

What I like about strava is that lots of riding friends use it so we can keep tabs on one another, challenge each other on climbs and the like. I'm no road warrior, at 56 and always fighting to get down to 190, but I do have a KOM on a short uphill sprint! A few riders have tied me, but I'm at the top being first to do it, and I love it, as well as the other "second fastest" and similar features. 

If there is a strava problem is that there are too many overly-similar segments created by folks who want their own segment for whatever reason. I have to hide those I don't like, but that's no big deal. I have yet to see why the paid version is worth it. Maybe I'll try a free trial next time they come around and see if I like whatever it is I get beyond the free version.


----------



## DeweyT (May 4, 2009)

*Cheap*

If Stava could get as many participants as XBox and Playstation do, they could drop their prices to $50 a year too. What I really don't understand is why you're even making the comparison. I find the features offered at no cost are plenty for what I want to do. 



FreddyOnC7TV said:


> yeah i know i am just saying that the advanced features are extremely expensive 60$/year? Xbox live and Playstation network plus that offer tremendous amount of services are 50$/year!


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

redroab said:


> Off topic: I don't consider cycling a particularly expensive sport. Sure, the sky's the limit when it comes to what you spend, but going out on a ride doesn't cost me anything. With the exception of perhaps basketball and soccer, it doesn't get much cheaper. (when compared to golf, skiing, automotive stuff, gym memberships, tennis at a club, etc.).


ok, agreed. the main point i was trying to make was..._I think you're (as in Warpdatframe is) being a bit harsh about being in the wrong sport. *IMHO - The more people that we can welcome to the sport of cycling (and stay) the better.*_











Originally Posted by *Warpdatframe* 
_Really? This is CYCLING, one of the most expensive sports and you're complaining about $60 a year for one of the most valuable tools. I think you're in the wrong sport._


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

My Note 2 has a 3,100 mah battery so I run Mapmyride, Strava and Ridewithgps all at the same time.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Strava has way more people on it as far as I can tell. In my area, I'm KOM of everything around me on MMR and I'm King of Nothing on Strava.

The main reason strava is better is how easy it is to upload a file from my Garmin. Here are the steps on MMR:

1) Log Workout
2) Import Workout
3) Import (Garmin)
4) Select Edge 500
5) Start Import.

Here are the steps on Strava
1) Upload

That's it! One freakin' click. Are you kidding me MMR? Who designed their user interface? One click and Strava automatically detects my Garmin and automatically grabs the latest rides and uploads them. Brilliant.

I still use MMR to find routes but I stopped uploading anything at the beginning of the year.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

Maprika works for me.

I email the link I get from Maprika from my phone, and I'm certain that the route was saved on their server, so even if my phone dies right there, the route is saved.


----------



## yogz888 (Apr 6, 2014)

I tried both today for the first time and I always listen to music on my rides, and could not find out how to play music in app, so I used MMR which was really easy.
y


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

yogz888 said:


> I tried both today for the first time and I always listen to music on my rides, and could not find out how to play music in app, so I used MMR which was really easy.
> y


You know you can use any app to play music and still use any other app to record your ride, right?


----------



## yogz888 (Apr 6, 2014)

bwbishop said:


> You know you can use any app to play music and still use any other app to record your ride, right?


Yeah I was just so new to it i didnt know why one showed music in app and the other didn't. I will try strava tomorrow. Thx from confirming.


----------



## Jpope42 (Jan 14, 2013)

Purely a matter of personal taste IMO. I have used NMR for about a year and star a since January. Currently using both, free versions as that's all I want/ can digest for now. I'll probably stuck with NMR only because I now have a 16 month history in it. Btw, have you tried endomondo? It seems pretty nice, clean interface etc if I were starting out I'd probably go with it.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I have tried MMR, strava, and endomondo. I find the free versions of all similar, with minor variances. All had aspects I liked, all had features I didn't care for. Endomondo didn't play well with my other apps, always requiring me to restart my phone half way into a run. Strava was okay, but no one I know uses it. If MMR, which is actually my least favorite of the three, wasnt used so much by my friends, I wouldn't use it. However, my friends seem to prefer it, and I like the social side of things, so MMR it is for me.


----------



## Hubs (Jun 15, 2013)

RidewithGpS : uses less battery on my phone , accurate , free Android app


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

FreddyOnC7TV said:


> yeah i know i am just saying that the advanced features are extremely expensive 60$/year? Xbox live and Playstation network plus that offer tremendous amount of services are 50$/year!


That's how these app Dev's make their money, though. They create awesome apps, offer them for free, and then either create a microtransaction system (mostly in gaming) of offer premium services. I wouldn't personally complain about it, though. Honestly, I love MapMyRide. In fact, I like it so much, I paid the 5 or so bucks for the MapMyRide+ just to support the devs. Not sure what use I would have for the monthly premium subscription, and I am sure that 99% of the people would be just fine with just the free app, not even MMR+. However, I would be willing to bet that the tiny fraction of people who could really use the premium services are more than grateful for the extra perks of the monthly subscription to the Premium service.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

ChiroVette said:


> That's how these app Dev's make their money, though. They create awesome apps, offer them for free, and then either create a microtransaction system (mostly in gaming) of offer premium services.


I use the free version because there just isn't enough that I want for that $5 a month. However, I wonder about the pricing. There seem to be quite a few users of the free version, and not so many of the premium. I wonder how a price drop might bring in more users willing to pay so they get a smaller payoff from more people. I'd pay $20-ish annually, but not $60.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

bleckb said:


> I use the free version because there just isn't enough that I want for that $5 a month. However, I wonder about the pricing. There seem to be quite a few users of the free version, and not so many of the premium. I wonder how a price drop might bring in more users willing to pay so they get a smaller payoff from more people. I'd pay $20-ish annually, but not $60.


Couple of things:

First, as I said, I love the app, so I was willing to pay the $5.00 even if the Plus was nothing but perfunctory features. However, as it turns out, the Plus removes all the ads. Now I don't personally care that much about the ads, but since I use the app a lot, even if I didn't care about the app being ad-free, then the support would be my motivation. 

Additionally, I just looked up the features offered in the Premium version and from what I can see, literally NOTHING on it interests me. I think that pro cyclists or people who ride a helluva lot more than I do (to the point where bike riding is a much more of way of life than a recreational activity or an exercise) would greatly benefit by the Premium features.

By the way, this might interest you: When looking on my phone to see the premium features to write this post, it looks like the app's Premium is definitely $5.99 per month, as stated before, but a year is only $29.99. That is in and around our budget it looks like.

Also, since I already own it on Android, I couldn't check the price since I already own Plus, but in the iTunes App Store, Plus is only $2.99. I also verified that Premium is discounted to $29.99 for a yearly subscription.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

The most interesting thing is I have never seen an ad, not on my phone, iPad or computer versions, and I've never paid a penny. I think I'm going to leave well enough alone for now!


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

bleckb said:


> The most interesting thing is I have never seen an ad, not on my phone, iPad or computer versions, and I've never paid a penny. I think I'm going to leave well enough alone for now!


Totally hear you! I don't remember seeing ads my phone before I paid, and I downloaded the free version to my iPad and don't see ads now. I have hundreds of free apps on my phone and iPad, and the only time I "pay to support" the devs is when it is a small amount (like $3 to $5) and if I really use the app a great deal and want to give something back.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

I never used the apps (well, I tried out MapMyRun but didn't like it) but the ads popped up all over their website. It was so annoying that I paid for the premium membership. I just use MMR now as a back-up data repository since I started using Strava. I think Strava has a much cleaner layout but, if you're doing a lot more than running or riding, the MapMyFitness websites offer the ability to track more.


----------



## ChiroVette (Jun 7, 2014)

I tried Strava recently, but wasn't crazy about the actual interface on the app, nor the ride stats it shows. So far, MapMyRide is king for me. I just picked up the RHYTHM+ Heart Rate Monitor, which syncs nicely to the app and I have to say I am enjoying the hell out of MMR. Although I do think that the calories burned stat on MMR is way overinflated. Wish that stat was true, though! lol


----------



## casual (Jun 2, 2014)

When I first started riding 8 months ago I used "Tracks" just because it was the first app that came up in the Play store. A friend later suggested I use Strava and I love it. It is better than Tracks, but I have not used mapmyride. I just have the free version. Its great to see my times and stats compared to others that do the same route. I am in a cycling heavy area (redondo beach to santa monica) and the route I take has over 7000 people to "compare" on Strava. Its very motivating and little things like the monthly world wide challenges (who can ride the most miles) give me the needed push out the door occasionally.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't use strava. Coworker does. Had him check strava for other users/ segments.
Cue crickets
Saw 3, count them, 3 other strava segments posted in the county. Maybe settings, maybe private, whatever. the area was empty. 

Base Camp, excel spreadsheet, and if I ever remember to upload my garmin at work, garmin connect. 
Segments are fine but I am more interested in overall performance of the entire ride. If I was really interested in a segment, I can select and view thru base camp

Checked others like MMR, heck even garmin connect has very little in the way of rides or segments posted.

If I didn't see other cyclists daily I would think I was in some cycling black hole.

Perhaps if I ever upgrade from my Edge 705 then I may look into strava again. Right now getting all I need without it


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

I look at stuff on MMR, strava, and ridewithgps. I have used MMR the longest (since 2007). I use them to mainly to find other routes and just the entertainment value of looking at data/comparison to others. 



Whacked said:


> Segments are fine but I am more interested in overall performance of the entire ride.


Agreed, I am not sure about segments. Many are too short to mean much of anything. Some are obvious gps errors (75 mph on mtb trail). Many others require blowing through multiple stop signs. For example one segment by my house has a KOM of 37.5 mph (top ten are all over 30 mph) over a 1.2 mile distance. The segment has 3 stop signs. No way to stop 3 times and average 30+ mph in 1.2 miles. It is interesting to see comparisons with others, but I am not sure what strava segments really do.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

crit_boy said:


> I It is interesting to see comparisons with others, but I am not sure what strava segments really do.


The people I ride with, face-to-face or virtually as the case may be, find it fun to see how we stack up against each other, giving us something to shoot for, a way to push ourselves on a climb, a descent, or what have you when we don't have someone there pushing us. We can have a friendly competition even when riding solo that give us something to chat about when we ride together. 

So, what they do is add another dimension of fun to riding.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Interesting thread. Excuse the necro. 

I've heard good things about Strava, but MMR fits me better. I've been using MMR for about 4 years and over the past year with MVP account and cheap Android phone. MapMyRide is ideal because I can enter any workout from tennis, road cycling, mountain/gravel biking, stationary bike, skiing, kayaking, etc. Strava seems to be cycling-centric.... while MMR is more universal. Plus, I don't give a crap about what other cyclists are doing... nor do I want to compete with anybody.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

An old thread but I'll jump-in

Garmin for me... been using it for years and keeps all my stats. Saves on the phone battery life for when you really need it 

Oh and I really don't care about what everybody else is doing and there stats as well. I only compete against my self and enjoy the companionship when riding with others :thumbsup:


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I find that strava has a lot more segments in my area. So even though I am only competing against myself, I have a lot more points of data to look at in strava.

On the other hand, MMR seems to track higher elevation gains for the most part. I feel a lot better about myself when I can justify my slowness on lots of climbing.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> An old thread but I'll jump-in
> 
> Garmin for me... been using it for years and keeps all my stats. Saves on the *phone battery life* for when you really need it
> 
> Oh and I really don't care about what everybody else is doing and there stats as well. I only compete against my self and enjoy the companionship when riding with others :thumbsup:


Definitely one of the negatives with MapMyRide. I bought a USB phone charger for longer rides. It doesn't weigh much and doesn't take up much space.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

HyperCycle said:


> Interesting thread. Excuse the necro.
> 
> I've heard good things about Strava, but MMR fits me better. I've been using MMR for about 4 years and over the past year with MVP account and cheap Android phone. MapMyRide is ideal because I can enter any workout from tennis, road cycling, mountain/gravel biking, stationary bike, skiing, kayaking, etc. Strava seems to be cycling-centric.... while MMR is more universal. Plus, I don't give a crap about what other cyclists are doing... nor do I want to compete with anybody.


The vast majority of Strava users are cyclists, runners, or triathletes, but you actually can classify an activity under one of 31 (at this point in time) activity types.


----------

